# New UK Electrical Topic



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

We have a number of members who are from the UK and we love to have you here... but sometimes things can get a little confusing. In order to address this problem we've created the UK Electrical topic. Please post all your UK related questions and comments here.

If the UK section gets large enough we may eventually spin it off to a ElectricianTalk.co.uk site.

Thanks


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nathan, if I might make a suggestion? Move this up to the top section, under "Electrical Forum" It will be more visible there for the new guys.

A good idea, but I would hate to see our UK brothers move to another site. I might not understand everything they talk about laughing: ), but I think we have an intresting variety.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

I too like to see uk posts here. Helps me think in different ways. I definitely can get confused by their jargon though.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, I'm sure everything will just stay here... I was just giving the option if it was desired.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Great idea Nathan

Many thanks' Frank


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah GREAT idea Nathan ! Hope it takes off.

Even if we did have electricians talk.co.uk i for one wouldn't forget my roots and where it all started here on .com ,i'm sure Frank and the other UK guys wouldn't too.
Its interesting to read all the posts on here.

I glad the forum is here.

Thanks guys.

Chris


----------

